# Al



## cfx (Nov 22, 2010)

G'day all.

I came here by the likes of Jan M. (of www.wavemage.com). Forums make me nervous because it's so public and permanent, and yet I'm here because of really encouraging advice I got. It feels embarrassing in a way, joining a community because I feel like I'm perpetually "missing something", so all I can do is throw my hands to the sky and hope things get better... or publicly air my work and hope the criticism isn't too rough.

I have been making original music and producing it all self-guided since 2006, although I have a passable, although incomplete, music theory knowledge. My tunes tend to all hang out at C-natural-minor and I play chords mainly by muscle memory (I know the shapes that "sound good"), although I've been slowly forcing myself to build chords in different ways -- by shutting my eyes and listening to the intervals, or by transcribing myself humming.

Regardless, I've been growing steadily. 2006 and 2007 always answered a SINGLE musical question I cooked up and answered. 2008 and 2009 were sort-of years off for a variety of reasons, and "doing more with what I have" was my 2010 New Year's resolution... which has come to pass with really good quality improvements (composition and production values) even over the last 5 tracks and last 3 months.

Doing remixes, sprucing up my image, and getting a debut album is on the docket for 2011, although I'm starting just a wee bit early.

I've been paid once or twice for my services in the past, and I have done on-set recording and post for a few independent films, but still hesitate to call myself a professional. I am absolutely determined to switch professions in the next 5-10 years (to be full-time audio) so, well, here's my first attempt at upping my game.

I have far too many plugins AND DAWs so I won't list them here, although my current favorites include Ableton Live, iZotope products, and, yes, Nexus too.

I've been surrounded by people that either don't know a thing about music and production, or who do, and are jerks. My internal motto is "I can't make it better if I don't know it sucks!", so I've grown a thick skin, but public criticism still makes me nervous. Even so, here I am, and here's the "goods".

http://www.cfxmusic.com/music/studio-progression.html
http://www.soundcloud.com/cfx-music
http://cfx.newgrounds.com/audio

I'm looking to really improve my whole workflow, all the way from composition to mixing and mastering.

As I am,
~AL


----------



## David Story (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome Al!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## cfx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Gents.


----------

